# The Rut is on!



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

I live in the North Canton area. Today I was at Kmart watching the deer and the bucks were chasing the does and we actually seen one breed a doe. It was crazy to see the bucks running and chasing the other small bucks away from his doe.

Sorta felt sorry for her, the buck to doe ratio in the area is about 80/20 in favor of the boys.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Sounds like its time to start killing some bucks, only to get thatvratio done of course lol


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Is that the Kmart on North Main st? Just north of Applegrove rd? Cause I believe those deer are in a high fenced in area. Not sure who owns them. But I drive by them every once and a while.


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Is that the Kmart on North Main st? Just north of Applegrove rd? Cause I believe those deer are in a high fenced in area. Not sure who owns them. But I drive by them every once and a while.


Yes it is. I drive by every time I’m down that way. It’s actually not a hi-fenced in area, though the fence is there The fence on the Main Street side is normal height. 

They are neat to watch up that close.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Rangerangler said:


> Yes it is. I drive by every time I’m down that way. It’s actually not a hi-fenced in area, though the fence is there The fence on the Main Street side is normal height.
> 
> They are neat to watch up that close.


Your right about the fence on N. Main. It is funny that those deer never leave that land. I guess they have everything they want there.


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Your right about the fence on N. Main. It is funny that those deer never leave that land. I guess they have everything they want there.


Yes they do, but there has to be some inbreeding.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nope, my forcaster says it won't come in this year until about 11/26 or so. You all can stay home for the next 2 weeks and you won't miss nothin!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Its pretty simple, same days EVERY year, no matter the weather, wind, moon, tide.....same

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

The rut wasn’t on today in portage cty around Ravenna. I sat in the tree from 730 am till dark. I didn’t see a thing. But I was seeing them on cam at all hours. Oh well back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lock down, you just have to keep going until you hit the cycle when the bucks are in between. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

10 1/2 hours in the tree today in Tuscarawas County saw 2 buck 13 does, only chasing was a little spike chasing a doe just before dark. Should get going any day.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Thursday 11/8. SW Lorain county. Hunting stand I sat yesterday. No bucks yesterday. This morning, button buck pushed hot doe by my stand at 1st light. 

Since then 6 bucks before 830 showed up on a string where she ran! One being a BIG heavy 140-150 deer I could not get a shot at..... sitting for awhile today. Hope this magic continues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

SelfTaught said:


> Thursday 11/8. SW Lorain county. Hunting stand I sat yesterday. No bucks yesterday. This morning, button buck pushed hot doe by my stand at 1st light.
> 
> Since then 6 bucks before 830 showed up on a string where she ran! One being a BIG heavy 140-150 deer I could not get a shot at..... sitting for awhile today. Hope this magic continues.
> 
> ...


Great sit! That is the exact reason people think that it's slow, ALL of the action is where there is a hot doe. The rest of the woods is a dead sea. You either hit the Jack pot or twiddle your thumbs all day. But it's all worth it when it's your turn and that hot doe is near you. Good luck to all!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Was definitely a hunt to remember!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Friend got nice buck yesterday S Oh said neck not swelled or hoks smelly ? rut should be going off There seeing deer but not on fire ?


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

miked913 said:


> Its pretty simple, same days EVERY year, no matter the weather, wind, moon, tide.....same
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Glad someone has it all figured out.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Glad someone has it all figured out.


Thanks
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a monster eight point across the creek today and a nice six point chasing does in the front yard. I'm in the city limits in Medina and we have some truly large bucks here.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Since I tagged out last Sat, I decided to hunt south of the border this weekend (West Virginia) been seeing a fair amount of chasing here. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Had a monster eight point across the creek today and a nice six point chasing does in the front yard. I'm in the city limits in Medina and we have some truly large bucks here.


And a buddy of mine that lives on the east side of Cols out by Mt. Carmel East hospital inside the city limits said the chasing throughout his neighborhood has been crazy this year. Of course that whole huge area covering many miles is all no hunting. But ODNR still figures the reported accidents in those areas into the equation when setting total state herd numbers and bag limits. Just like they do most all suburban and park no hunting areas.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Except for a pretty good 8 point I had chasing a doe in my back yard, all the chasing I've seen thus far while hunting have been from spikes and 4 points. I think we have a bumper crop of the little guys.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous morning. Cold and crisp with no wind at all. Perfect. Sure wish the bucks would figured out that it was a gorgeous morning to take a stroll. Only had a spike and a 110" 8 point come in. Just moseying on thru slowly. It has to pick up where I hunt one of these days. I hope


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saw a really,really heavy bodied 8-10(couldn't tell which) cutting across a wide open winter wheat field this morning on the way to church. Very tall rack. Thought to myself...that Deer would never be there at this time of day any other time of year than now.


----------



## CStone (Nov 6, 2018)

miked913 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sold


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

They are rutting in Southwest OH. Saw a several bucks with their nose down and chasing does since last Wednesday. I missed a really nice one yesterday morning while ground hunting. What can I say, buck fever got to me. Lots of mature bucks up and moving in my neck of the woods.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Had 3 cruising today. Can't believe the woods were not on fire. Got to be a hot doe soon in our area. Washington Co.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I attended a meeting the other day and there was a deer naturalist there and he stated in Ohio 70% of the does are bred between Halloween and Veterans day. Its the same every year he said.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

CHOPIQ said:


> I attended a meeting the other day and there was a deer naturalist there and he stated in Ohio 70% of the does are bred between Halloween and Veterans day. Its the same every year he said.


Magazine sales are dwindling their only hope is to peak your interest with a headline of how the rut will be different this year and how you will be the only person hunting on the right day and time! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Glad someone has it all figured out.


I’m going to yell at the deer tonight and let them know they are supposed to be rutting now.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

bobk said:


> I’m going to yell at the deer tonight and let them know they are supposed to be rutting now.


No they are done for the year..If 70%are bred by Veterans Day then that means they are done now.Do the math.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Burkcarp1 said:


> No they are done for the year..If 70%are bred by Veterans Day then that means they are done now.Do the math.


What about that other 30%?..that's a fairly large number...especially when you have a lot of deer on your property like Bob does...hehe...he may, in fact, need to yell out there at them!


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> What about that other 30%?..that's a fairly large number...especially when you have a lot of deer on your property like Bob does...hehe...


Veterans Day was Sunday.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Veterans Day was Sunday.


Right...you said 70% of the does were bred by Veterans Day...you didn't say 100%...I know when Veterans Day was...lol...all I was saying was, what about the other 30%?..you're the one that said 'do the math'...I was kinda kidding anyway but now that you bring it back up...
Btw...I'm not saying the rut isn't the same time every year...because it is...let's just be clear on that.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A very good article/study on the whitetail deer rut and the ecology of the rut. When reading the first article and getting to the bottom, you will see written in italics "_Ecology of the rut", _don't forget to click on that and read it.

http://www.msudeerlab.com/breedingseason.asp


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

11-26


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Deer pron.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> 11-26
> View attachment 282673
> View attachment 282675


That must be some of the other 30%!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've seen rutting activity the last 2 weekends in Perry County. Had 5 bucks harassing a doe on 11/3. They were all running around chasing her every which way, losing their minds. She couldn't go any direction to get away. Saturday, saw 2 bucks chasing a doe. Shot one of them in the process.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> I've seen rutting activity the last 2 weekends in Perry County. Had 5 bucks harassing a doe on 11/3. They were all running around chasing her every which way, losing their minds. She couldn't go any direction to get away. Saturday, saw 2 bucks chasing a doe. Shot one of them in the process.


Congratulations


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Went out driving the roads today here in perry county and seen a few bucks that were chasing does in cut cornfields that still also had some standing corn. One was a really nice 8 point and the other was a small buck. Heard reports of same today from people that work for odot that were tending the roads for the freezing rain. Crappiest day of the year and they are moving.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have seen a lot of activity the last two days as far as rut action.Bucks are everywhere right now.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yea i just saw some entertaining rut activity in my backyard, decent 8 point chasing a doe and fending of a spike. The buck tried mounting the doe at least 10 times and sh kept running, made me laugh. The spike would not leave either, he was just kind of watching. Unfortunately i live in a no hunting city in cuyahoga county, still cool to see. Ill probly be out hunting tjis weekend where i can hunt and not see anything


----------

